# ¿r.i.p.?

## AnimAlf

No me funciona muy bien mi inglés.

¿Requiescat in pace gentoo-wiki?

¿me equivoco viéndolo así?

Plss

----------

## ekz

Por lo que yo entendí, una falla en el proveedor de hosting hizo que "desactivaran" varios sitios/servidores, los datos no se perdieron, sólo se encuentran inaccesibles. Y mike agrega que se cambiará de proveedor porque no puede ser que le haya costado tanto conseguir una respuesta de lo que sucedía y de que aún no haya una solución.

Espero que el wiki y gentoo-portage vuelvan a estar online dentro de poco

Saludos

----------

## AnimAlf

Menos mal. Quizás aprenda ingles antes de que me jubile :-D. Había entendido que se habían caido las máquinas y que las copias de seguridad que estaban en un servidor de otro lugar del que él no tenía noticias.

No, si en nuestra lengua me ocurre igual. No aprenderé nunca :))

Gracias

----------

## johpunk

en la del gentoo wiki sale tambien 

 *Quote:*   

> 404
> 
> Gentoo-wiki.com and gentoo-portage.com are currently down.
> 
> Read more...

 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Si no me falla la memoria no es la primera vez que pasa algo semejante con la wiki...

Salud!

----------

## ensarman

seria bueno que comenzaran a colectar donaciones para abrir el wiki, con solo $1 porpersona se podria hacer mucho

----------

## Stolz

Según parece el problema no es económico, más bien de un hospedaje poco profesional.

----------

## Txema

Por lo visto es cosa de la crisis, o de una gestión pésima, el caso es que hay facturas impagadas, veremos como se soluciona esto, de momento tienen todos los datos "secuestrados".

----------

## AnimAlf

 *el_macnifico wrote:*   

> seria bueno que comenzaran a colectar donaciones para abrir el wiki, con solo $1 porpersona se podria hacer mucho

  el sistema de contribución existe, antes con enlaces con el patrocinio, en la wiki.

¿Sugieres poner el símbolo [https://gentoo.wikers.site 1€] en la portada del wiki?  :))

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Parece ser que por falta de pago del proveedor de hosting que a su vez subcontrataba de otro proveedor, no de de Mike Valstar, los han dejado sin servicio y al carecer de conectividad, mike no tiene como acceder a la base de datos ni sabe cual de todos los servidores en el rack es el que contiene la wiki...

El día 28/09/2008 tomé con wget un snapshot recursivo una buena parte de la wiki para poder usarla offline, tengo 214Mb de puro texto en 11000 archivos... Servirá de algo?

Salud!

----------

## AnimAlf

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> El día 28/09/2008 tomé con wget un snapshot recursivo una buena parte de la wiki para poder usarla offline, tengo 214Mb de puro texto en 11000 archivos

 

 :))

en este hilo gentoo-wiki.com down?!?

 me pareció que además empezaban ha recolectar el cache de google

----------

## Txema

Bueno pues parece que finalmente su IMprofesional hosting lo ha dejado tirado, no habrá forma de acceder al contenido del servidor durante un largo tiempo (estos asuntos legales pueden ser eternos), así que se ha decidido la creación de una nueva plataforma para gentoo-portage y el wiki.

Estad atentos a http://gentoo-portage.com/ para, cuando abran el acceso público, poder ayudar a reconstruir la wiki  :Wink: 

P.D: también se puede donar via paypal en esa misma web

----------

## AnimAlf

 :Twisted Evil:   IMprofesional   :Twisted Evil:  Si era intención, podrían haber prevenido. El incidente coincidió con su actualización del domino

```
Domain Name: GENTOO-WIKI.COM

   Created on: 10-Mar-04

   Expires on: 10-Mar-09

   Last Updated on: 18-Oct-08
```

Parece con lo que hoy he visto en http://gentoo-wiki.com que todo se va ha solucionar. ¿Significa ello que tienen las cópias de seguridad?

 :Shocked:  sigo con mi mal inglés   :Sad:  y no se si me pierdo en lo que entiendo   :Shocked: 

¿Nos refrescais un poquito fieras? plsss

----------

## Txema

Nop, no hay copias de seguridad, lo que hay es la caché de google (bendito google) y algunas cosas más, pero no las backups U_U

Lo que están haciendo es reconstruir la web de la wiki (la de gentoo-portage ya está), aprovechando van a mejorar el diseño, el contenido se añadirá luego (lo que haya)

----------

## AnimAlf

:)) http://es.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Portada :))

----------

